# OPPO BDP-83 Blu-ray Disc Player : Teaser



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Register to be notified about the BDP-83 release here.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice!!! I really like that brushed aluminum finish. I wonder what the price point will be


----------



## nakamuj (Feb 10, 2008)

Price may be between USD 499 - USD 599 with a release off by March, but this is just an estimated date.

Janus:T


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Seems pricey but the features looks like this player delivers. A buddy of mine just got the sony BDP-S550 and it has about the same features as this one but he got his for almost $200 less than this player. Just wonder with the price difference will the player have that much additional quality to sound and/or picture.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think the big thing with these will be the upconversion of SD-DVD, which oppo is so well known for.


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

Any word on a release date for these yet? I've been looking for an all in one solution. I'm currently using a PS3 for Blu-ray and SACD (I hate SACD over HDMI on the PS3) and my trusty Toshiba SD-9200 for Redbook and DVD-A. 

I know the 9200 is a few years old but it has a great reputation for its sound quality. How do you think the BDP-83 will compare?


----------



## HT_n_ME (Apr 27, 2008)

The Oppo BD-83 can play SACD and DVD-A formats as well as any SD DVD material and Blu-Ray. There aren't many that can do all of those formats. and the one i do know that does is about 3-4x more.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh! If this comes out before June and upconverts SD DVD nearly as well as the 983H, then I will have a new player. New house comes in July, new plasma/LCD and BD player somewhere right around there.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

I got a E-mail from Oppo asking if I wanted to be one of the early adopters. I said YES. but alas :sob:there were only 50 and I did not get choosen. March does look like the realese date though.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

Also it would appear the final price should be 499.00 to 599.00 as the EAP program price was 499.00 if you were picked.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm hoping they'll move quickly on following this release with a lower priced blu ray player.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I can't believe those doofus heads at oppo didn't even offer me a early adoption... :dontknow:


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Didn't pick me, either. Oh well.:unbelievable:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm dying to know more about this thing. I've read some of the early reviews, and I catch up on the updates when I can, and it looks like a VERY nice piece.


----------



## CharlieU (Jan 26, 2007)

I didn't get picked either, but I say bravo to Oppo for their EAP. Many Blu-ray manufacturers have been doing this for a while. They just forget to tell the consumer that it is an EAP. :unbelievable:

The reviews I have seen have been very positive and it appears that the "Fortunate Fifty" are finding problems in areas I would never use. I expect that when this unit is released, the bugs will be few and only in areas where few tread.


----------

